# When can Dog go out after second set of injections?



## happyhughes2001 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi there,

I have looked in the forums but can't find if this has been discussed before, if it has sorry.

My dog Syrius had has second set of injections yesterday when he was 12 weeks. He is a Mongrel, mother was a Cocker/Lab and we don't know what father was.

I have found some pieces of info that suggest two weeks again before he can go out, other info just says to keep in for a further period, and again another piece of info says three days.

Can I have people advise please? Also is he safe to go and see my parents dog who has full vacs and yearly boosters?

Cheers.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

one week after 2nd jab. Your dog should be ok to go out for walks after that.


----------



## happyhughes2001 (Sep 10, 2009)

I assume it's just to give the body time to make anti-bodies?

What about visiting my parents dog?

Thanks


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

It depends on the course of vaccinations. 

My bitch had her second jab this morning and its two weeks until she can go out.

I would simply phone your vet.


----------



## happyhughes2001 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi thanks for the response.

I did phone my vet, and her resposne was it takes some dogs up to two weeks. She said there is no definite answer, hence why I asked for other people's advice and experience of it on here. It's kind of an open answer?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

There is parvo virus in some areas at the moment, so I would err on the side of caution


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I was told by my vet that they actually have around 70% immunity after the 1st vaccination. It's usually 1 week after 2nd vaccination, but I always take mine out for socialisation before then - obviously carrying them.

Yes, provided your parents dog is fully vaccinated it will be fine for them to meet. In fact, I personally believe there are more dangers from lack of socialisation during this critical period than there are dangers of taking them out (using precautions of course) before the vaccinations have been completed.


----------



## happyhughes2001 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I'm in the position that probably most new owners go through. Can't wait to get them out there, but don't want to put them in danger by doing so either. I'll definately give it a week then reassess I think. He has got so much energy can't wait to walk him...

Thanks again.


----------

